# Don't be so naive!



## Encolpius

How do you say that in Dutch when speaking to someone politely? Actually I'd like to know the imperative of zijn in formal way. thanks
a/ Weest u niet zo naïef!
b/ Bent u niet zo naïef!


----------



## Def

Hi,

"Wees niet zo naïef!" is right way of saying this.


----------



## Encolpius

Def said:


> Hi,
> 
> "Wees niet zo naïef!" is right way of saying this.




 Would you use that when you (21) talk to an 80-year-old lady too?


----------



## Lopes

No, you wouldn't. The formal way woud be 'weest u niet zo naief'.


----------



## Def

I would, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Lopes

The formal imperative is 'weest u ..', like 'gaat u zitten', 'blijft u hier'.


----------



## Joannes

True, but personally I agree with Def in the sense that I think you can _tutoyer_ anyone to whom you could say a negative imperative like this one.


----------



## Lopes

Well, that may count for you, and for me, but not for everyone.
Plus, I don't think it's very relevant, because Encolpius was looking for: 



			
				Encolpius said:
			
		

> Actually I'd like to know the imperative of zijn in formal way


----------



## Encolpius

Joannes said:


> True, but personally I agree with Def in the sense that I think you can _tutoyer_ anyone to whom you could say a negative imperative like this one.




 Thank you. And yes, my question was purely grammatical. Now I know the correct imperative is weest u niet. But what you write, Joannes, is really interesting. I wonder the same situation is in the Netherlands. thanks.


----------



## Grytolle

He just means that you wouldn't say something so impolite when being polite


----------



## Lopes

Well, like I said, that's not necessarily the case for everyone..


----------



## Joannes

Grytolle said:


> He just means that you wouldn't say something so impolite when being polite


Not me I wouldn't.  Or at least not like that. (But something like *u moet niet zo naïef zijn* would work for me.)



Lopes said:


> Well, like I said, that's not necessarily the case for everyone..


Agreed. That's why I put 'personally'.


----------

